# Erno Rubik Signature



## snively (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, I hope this is the right place for this question. I'm not a speedsolver or anything (I can solve a 3x3 layer by layer in about a minute) but I know speedsolving.com is where the best of you guys frequent. 

Here's the deal, about 5 years ago, or when it first came out, I bought a Rubik's Revolution Signature Edition. I didn't know or particularly care that it was a signature edition, it was the only type for sale at the time. I discovered, when I opened the box, that there was a Certificate of Authenticity inside and was hand signed by Erno Rubik. Trust me, based on the color of the pen, the indent into the cardstock, and the stuttering of the ink, it's definitely a real-life signature, and it matches the other signatures I've looked at on google images.

I looked around at other Signature Edition Revolutions and didn't notice the card in them (it would have been visible through the bottom of the container) and then eventually the signature edition faded out and it just became the standard edition. 

I've done many a google search to try to find evidence of this certificate of authenticity with Rubik's signature existing but can't find any mention or picture of it anywhere. Have you guys heard of it? Any idea how many were made and distributed? I just now discovered it again in my closet and it piqued my interest. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingFingers (Feb 13, 2012)

Woahhh........


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't heard about this before, but that .. is .. awesome. I would so much wan't to have his signature on anything.

_Edit:_
I had to look this up on ebay, and even though all of them says signature edition (they might mean the signature on the cube, that looks printed), they go for 14$ and up. However, the only one that claims it has one of these certificates goes for 30$. But no, I never heard of this before.


----------



## snively (Feb 15, 2012)

Any idea who I should contact to try to get some more information about it?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know how easy it is to contact a reliable representant from Seven Towns, but that's what I should try in the first place.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

O_____O
Woah.


----------

